# .blend Importieren



## Illuminatus0301 (14. Sep 2006)

Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich *.blend Files importiere, am besten wäre es für jME (Java Monkey Engine), ich hab schon das Web dursucht, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Moonlight1234 (14. Sep 2006)

Muß es unbedingt .blend sein?

Du kannst mit Blender auch Wavefront (OBJ) Files exportieren.
Es handelt sich dabei um ein textbasiertes Format welches sich relativ einfach auslesen läßt.
Soviel ich weiß kann man mit Java3D dieses Format auslesen.


----------



## Illuminatus0301 (15. Sep 2006)

Danke, hab auch schon gesehen, in welche Formate man die Modells exportieren kann.


----------

